# floseal



## Jasper74 (Dec 7, 2011)

Can a facility bill for FloSeal? If yes, what would be the HCPCS?


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 7, 2011)

Can't answer the question Can they bill. 

Is FloSeal a sealant? Perhaps, you can use A6250 (Skin sealant, protectants, moisturizers, ointments, any type. any size)?


----------

